# 70mm throttle body



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

would this work???
Tomei 193054 3 in. Throttle Body Upgrade SR20DET


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

its gonna go on a gutted plenum, and i havent found much on plenum spacers... anyone else?
other mods for this car would be a t3/4 runnin 10-12 boost, 420cc injectors, so theres gonna be fuel to match the air... i hope.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Wouldn't do much good unless you matched to plenium intake port to match the size


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

so when i gut the plenum is there actually enough space to match that up?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

no. no. no..


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

so the biggest you can really go is the 240sx 60mm?
they have spacers for those TBs, does that help?
or am i askin for too much for what ive got.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

You can make the 60mm work. take the 60mm gasket and scribe the opening on your plenium and use a dremel tool to match the openings.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

so when using the 60mm TB, what good if any would using a TB spacer, for the 240sx TB do?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

ok well how about this....

eBay Motors: Infiniti Q45 90mm Throttle Body Nissan SR20DET KA24DE (item 370150196273 end time Feb-01-09 19:30:00 PST)

it states that it will work for a 240, and if a 240 TB will work for a z31, .........
see where im going with this.....
if this would work, what other mods are necessary?


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

i jus read that the q45 injectors flow at 440cc so the mercedes 420ccs should be fine.
i read a while back about the mercedes injectors but i cant remember where..


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

bullwink12 said:


> ok well how about this....
> 
> eBay Motors: Infiniti Q45 90mm Throttle Body Nissan SR20DET KA24DE (item 370150196273 end time Feb-01-09 19:30:00 PST)
> 
> ...


Where in the hell is your common sense? We already said the 70mm throttle body isn't going to work on the Z31's VG30 motor. What could possibly make you think that a 90mm (20mm bigger) throttle body is going to be effective?


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

A 60mm t/b installed on a stock unported inlet doesnt hit any lips, there is plenty of clearance for the 60mm t/b blade to pivot to full horizontal open on a unported intake...but the intake should be port matched and is very easy to do with a dremel tool...get a 60mm gasket and trace the shape and then port away the soft aluminum...half hour or less!!
It makes an improvement if you match the manifold inlet to it, just slapping a 60mm throttle won't do crap.


----------

